# Orange Roughy & Grapes - Recipe Idea



## mish (May 25, 2007)

This is an idea a friend shared. The prep method is for the grill, but I may try this in foil packets in the oven. No exact amounts - just go by feel/eye.

Orange Roughy or Trout
Lemon Pepper Seasoning
Green Grapes
Rice
Celery
Onions
Asparagus
Pecans

Put fish on foil and sprinkle with lemon pepper. Poke holes in foil to let juices drain into coals. This helps to brown fish.

Squeeze juice from green grapes onto fish. Cut grapes in halves & place on top of fish. Grill.

Turn fish when it becomes white (no longer translucent) Serve with rice, sauteed celery and onions, top with pecans, and grilled asparagus on the side.

Note - I looked at a few Veronique recipes - some had heavy cream, some included fresh ginger. It's an idea to experiment with, to your liking.


----------



## mish (May 26, 2007)

No one likes fish  Maybe I should have posted this in the bbq section, as well?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2007)

Yes, Miss Mish I *Love *fish! 

This idea is my short list of things to try! Fish, Grapes, and Puh-Cons! How can ya go wrong with this?? Light tasty summer time fare!!


----------



## Reanie525i (May 26, 2007)

I agree with Uncle Bob on this - I am going to try this very soon - Thanks Mish!!!!


----------



## pacanis (May 26, 2007)

I've got orange roughy thawing right now for tonight's dinner.
Now, do I want to fight all the holiday hot dog buyers to buy me some grapes and pecans.... hmmmm. Tough call, but it sounds like it would be worth it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2007)

GO FOR IT!!!

Just don't forget the Asparagus! Oh so goooooood!


----------



## mish (May 26, 2007)

Yay!  Fish lovers!  I also like snapper & sole, can't always find roughy.  Another idea is grapefruit segments in place of the grapes, and macadamias in place of pecans.  A side could be coconut rice with diced mangos or sticky rice with mangos.  Another accompaniment - half a bunch of green onions/scallions stir fried in evoo & garlic - and serve the long green onions (uncut) over the fish or rice.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 26, 2007)

this thread makes me hungry.


----------



## pacanis (May 26, 2007)

mmmm, that was good.
I didn't make it into the store to pick up the stuff for the actual recipe... and that's the first time I've grilled a filet _on_ aluminum foil, but DANG!, that was good   No need to poke holes in the foil either, it colored up quite nicely by just spraying cooking oil on the foil, seasoning the filet and flipping it a couple times.  Much better than baking it in the oven like I usually do with orange roughy.
Good stuff, but pecans and grapes are on the way. I've got three more filets in the freezer


----------



## Caine (May 26, 2007)

I like fish, but the grapes I usually accompany it with come from a bottle. A very attractive blue bottle to be exact.


----------

